# Diferença de temperatura (In)explicável



## dgstorm (14 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Boas meteoloucos 
Ora bem, abri este tópico juntamente com o meu tio numa tentativa de percebermos a diferença de temperatura que ocorre da minha estação para a dele.
Muitas são as noites em que estamos no msn ao 'despique' para ver quem vai ter a mínima mais baixa... normalmente ganho eu ! 
Eu estou a 70m de altitude mesmo no centro de uma vila, ele está a 170m de altitude num meio mais rural e mais 'montanhoso' e estamos a 4Km de distancia em linha recta mas eu tenho em norma, mais coisa menos coisa, 3ºC a menos em relação à estação dele... também possuo maior humidade.

Um exemplo concreto... Neste momento a minha estação regista: 4.6ºC e 94% de humidade... a do meu tio: 7,4ºC e 72% de humidade.

As nossas questões são as seguintes: É normal? A diferença de humidade contribui para a diferença de temperatura?
Qual a vossa opinião?

Um abraço de dois mais meteoloucos


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

ora aí está o nosso grande dilema... 

venham essas opiniões sábias...


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2008 às 00:25)

Pode ser normal. Em condições anticiclónicas podem ocorrer inversões térmicas. Quando isso acontece, o ar mais frio acumula-se nos locais de menor altitude. O ar mais frio, por ser mais denso, vai escoando das áreas mais elevadas para as de menor altitude. Daí a inversão térmica.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

Nestas alturas de tempo anti ciclónico, algo que também faz toda a diferença, é o facto de haver vento ou não. E basta às vezes haver uma brisa para estragar uma boa mínima.
Normalmente se há vento, a humidade não soube tanto, e a temperatura fica estagnada.
Com a ausência de vento e com o céu limpo, normalmente a temperatura desce livremente, ao ponto de haver geada.
Hão-de reparar que não geia com vento!

A altura em alguns metros, também faz toda a diferença. É nos lugares abrigados que há mais tendência a acumula-se frio e a gear.

Por exemplo, na terra dos meus pais, é frequente aos 1150m de altitude estar uma brisa gelada e a água nos buracos dos penedos não congelar. E 200m mais a baixo, no vale em que fica a aldeia, até a água das torneiras congela.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

É normal. Se há coisa que aprendi com o fórum é as diferenças de temperatura mesmo a distâncias relativamente próximas e como cada local tem a sua própria dinâmica e se comporta de diferentes mas previsíveis formas conforma a situação sinóptica. Então quando há fenómenos de inversão as diferenças podem ser significativas.

Hoje até nem é o caso, mas por exemplo o fsl aqui em Oeiras muitas vezes tem mais uns 2ºC que o Mário, que por sua vez por vezes pode ter por exemplo mais 1 ou 2ºC que o Gil, e por aí fora. Não são 4km, mas são 7, 8 ou 9 entre uns e outros. O Daniel em Moscavide certos dias tem temperaturas mais baixas que estações também de Lisboa bastante próximas dele, o Fil em Bragança muitas vezes está mais quente que outros em Bragança, por exemplo agora está com 4 °C e o Bgc está a reportar 1,5ºC a uma altitude certamente menor.



 





> How do surface temperature inversions form? *The most common manner in which surface inversions form is through the cooling of the air near the ground at night. Once the sun goes down, the ground loses heat very quickly, and this cools the air that is in contact with the ground. However, since air is a very poor conductor of heat, the air just above the surface remains warm. Conditions that favor the development of a strong surface inversion are calm winds, clear skies, and long nights. *Calm winds prevent warmer air above the surface from mixing down to the ground, and clear skies increase the rate of cooling at the Earth's surface. Long nights allow for the cooling of the ground to continue over a longer period of time, resulting in a greater temperature decrease at the surface. Since the nights in the wintertime are much longer than nights during the summertime, surface inversions are stronger and more common during the winter months. A strong inversion implies a substantial temperature difference exists between the cool surface air and the warmer air aloft. During the daylight hours, surface inversions normally weaken and disappear as the sun warms the Earth's surface. However, under certain meteorological conditions, such as strong high pressure over the area, these inversions can persist as long as several days. In addition, local topographical features can enhance the formation of inversions, especially in valley locations.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2008 às 11:59)

Em relação à tua pergunta dgstorm, penso que é o que foi falado aqui, essencialmente será da diferença de altitude e vulnerabilidade à inversão!
Claro que há que ter a ressalva de ver em que condições e com que material cada um de vocês mede as temperaturas, alguma diferença vem daí, mas essa diferença até poderia estar no sentido oposto, portanto nem estou a ir por aí! 
Quase certamente por estares no sítio mais baixo, não só o local está mais exposto às inversões, como também como se sabe o ar frio mais denso "cai" para os vales, etc etc.. Portanto para teres a certeza bastará comparar as diferenças em noites calmas e noites ventosas chuvosas. Se confirmar que nas primeiras tens graus a menos, e nas segundas estão parecidas ou ele até tem menos.. Então certamente será por isto!  Se tal não acontecer, então já seria razoável ver as diferenças nas condições de medição!

Quanto ao assunto, acho que todos aqui ganhámos já a experiência de perceber uma realidade que antes não tínhamos noção, ou tínhamos, mas sem pensar que pudesse ser tão drástico! Ou seja, as enormes diferenças de temperaturas mínimas em noites calmas em locais tão próximos. E que essencialmente se atribuem à distribuição do terreno e elevações, e há ausência ou não de vento. Isso já sabemos todo e é o essencial penso eu!

Não há dúvida que numa noite calma sem vento, há condição propícia à formação da camada de inversão, e a maior arrefecimento do solo, e dos locais baixos, enquanto nos locais altos tal não vai acontecer. Também não há dúvida que vales e certos locais "encaixados" arrefecem muito mais que outros nas encostas, isto mesmo até ao pé do mar como já vimos e discutimos aqui em muitos casos.

Como disse o Vince, já aprendemos muitos desses locais, e já é relativamente previsível esperar em certas situações onde vai ou não arrefecer mais, mesmo em sítios que sem esta experiência empírica que vamos apanhando aqui, à partida pensaríamos não ser possível!

De qualquer mesmo esta comportamento típico acaba muitas vezes por mudar com pequenas alterações da situação sinóptica, e os sítios habitualmente mais frios que estamos à espera, não o serem em certas noites e aparecer tudo ao contrário. Esta noite na região de Lisboa até foi um pouco assim. Se Lisboa que normalmente pouco arrefece cumpriu a tradição, já locais como a estação do fsl em Oeiras perto do mar arrefeceu mais até aos 7º, já o Cabo Raso "enfiado" no mar desceu aos 6º. e estações como a do Mário em Queluz ou a outra de Oeiras perto do Tagus Park não foram basicamente quase abaixo dos 10º. Neste caso penso que por a inversão ocorreu, mas foi pouco profunda, e apenas locais mais baixos conseguiram escapar à "agitação" do ar e realmente arrefecer, enquanto pontos mais altos nem por isso.. 

Onde quero chegar é que se para mim o facto o ar frio "cair" para os vales e estes arrefecerem mais ser simples, o factor vento, que aqui discutimos não o é assim tão simples.
É verdade que sem vento, não vai haver mistura das camadas de ar, e vai-se formar a inversão, e com vento isto não acontece, logo no primeiro caso há condições para arrefecimento. Isto sem dúvida. basta ver Lisboa que quase NUNCA tem noites de calma, e pouco arrefece, e ver a estação do Hotspot na Moita, com muitas calmarias e grandes arrefecimentos. É um facto.

Mas onde quero chegar é que frequentemente ao início da noite o vento está calmo e a temperatura a descer a pique, e está uma noite prometedora, mas a certa hora o vento levanta, e lá sobe a temperatura, e dizemos "pronto tinha de vir o vento estragar isto". Mas na verdade, a meu ver, e para entendermos isto tínhamos de ir a modelos de grande resolução espacial e da orografia, para perceber a física e dinâmica, pois o vento que aparece e "estraga" as mínimas, não é por acaso.. É mais uma consequência do tal arrefecimento anterior, é um equilíbrio natural forçado pelas diferenças de temperatura grandes em áreas pequenas. Sabemos que o vento é forçado pelas diferenças de pressão e de temperatura. E tal como no Verão os gradientes térmicos induzem as brisas, ela ocorre mesmo por causa do aquecimento, aqui no Inverno o mesmo acontece. É isso que explica oscilações como as dos gráficos da temperatura esta noite, ou subidas bruscas de quase 10º na estação da Praia da Rainha..

Portanto é verdade que a ausência de vento favorece a inversão, mas há aqui a questão do "ovo ou a galinha", pois muita vez é o arrefecimento súbito que mais tarde vai gerar o tão "odiado" vento que estraga a mínima, vento que não ocorreria se não tivesse havido o tal arrefecimento localizado e o "desequilíbrio" térmico em tão curta área espacial, mas também o oposto, e isto já ouvi vagamente falado por quem percebe muito do assunto (mas sem ter entrado na parte física e matemática da coisa :P), que é o facto do vento parar nas camadas baixas devido ao arrefecimento.. Daí falar no "ovo ou galinha".. 

Bom se calhar alonguei-me e não me explique muito bem 
Peço desculpa se foi o caso..
Mas resumindo queria só dizer que o que foi falado aqui é verdade, mas que nos esquecemos que o tal vento que estraga as noites frias não vem por acaso, é porque tinha mesmo de ocorrer, para equilibrar a atmosfera.. E que a física da camada limite (inversões,etc) é tão complexa, que embora empiricamente a gente vá conhecendo comportamento de certos locais, há sempre 1001 situações que vão desafiar o que esperávamos em relação a este assunto..


----------



## Paulo H (14 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

Bom dia, meteoloucos!



dgstorm disse:


> Um exemplo concreto... Neste momento a minha estação regista: 4.6ºC e 94% de humidade... a do meu tio: 7,4ºC e 72% de humidade.
> 
> As nossas questões são as seguintes: É normal? A diferença de humidade contribui para a diferença de temperatura?
> Qual a vossa opinião?



"As nossas questões são as seguintes: É normal? A diferença de humidade contribui para a diferença de temperatura?
Qual a vossa opinião?"

Relativamente a esta questão, para 2 locais tão próximos, não é o facto da humidade relativa ser alta, que justifica a temperatura ser baixa! É exactamente o contrário, isto é, a humidade relativa sobe à medida que a temperatura baixa, até atingir 100% ocorrendo então nevoeiro.

A humidade é a mesma, ainda mais nestes dias calmos, sem ventos, sem entradas de massas de ar, mas a temperatura varia, e como a humidade relativa é função desta, sobe! Mas a quantidade de água no ar é a mesma!

Mas para sermos mesmo cientificamente correctos, seria necessário que as estações meteorologicas fossem iguais, com os mesmos instrumentos e as mesmas condições no seu raio de influencia (se existem sombras, relva, rochas, linhas de água por perto, se a vila está do lado de onde ocorre o vento)...


Agora acerca da inversão térmica..

A inversão térmica ocorre de facto quando se reunem certas e determinadas condições iniciais (é importante o termo "condições iniciais"):

1. Acentuado arrefecimento noturno (noites longas, sem vento e humidade relativa baixa o suficiente para não ocorrer nevoeiro ou neblina que impeça o continuo arrefecimento)

 O acentuado arrefecimento noturno ocorre as noites são longas, emitindo-se continuamente radiação, ocorre quando não há vento eliminando-se fenómenos de transporte de calor, ocorre inicialmente sem neblina nem nevoeiro para que a taxa de reflexão seja elevada mesmo que por fim ocorra (se a %HR continuar a subir, inevitavel).

2. Altas pressões

 Penso que não esteja directamente relacionada com o favorecimento da concentração da camada de ar fria junto ao solo, não tenho a certeza, mas acredito mais, no facto de associadas às altas pressões estarem condições meteorologicas de vento calmo ou mesmo ausente, devido ao facto das isobaras no interior de vastos anticiclones se encontrarem muito afastadas (gradiente horizontal de pressão muito baixo).

3. Relevo inclinado

 Aqui, dou importância à inclinação, para que a camada de ar frio junto ao solo nas redondezas seja escorrido "despejado" para locais mais baixos, acumulando-se mesmo em vales, bacias.

4. Piso com algum albedo, (boa taxa de reflexão)

 Um piso/solo com albedo elevado (boa taxa de reflexão) também é importante para gerar a tal camada de ar fria, a escorrer depois para locais mais baixos. Quero com isto dizer, que não só é importante haver boa reflexão de calor nos locais mais baixos, como ainda é mais importante, essencial, que nos locais mais altos haja boa reflexão, pois é daí que provem o ar frio.

Para finalizar, se estivermos conduzindo pela cidade à noite e estivermos atentos ao termometro, verificamos que mesmo em cidades planas com relevos montanhosos a alguma distância, ocorrem divergencias de temperatura bastante significativas, sem que a razão para tal seja a inversão térmica, vejamos:

Uma cidade é como um motor que produz calor (veiculos, habitações, industria, população), revestido ainda de uma superfície com baixa taxa de reflexão (piso, telhados, edificios). Mas mesmo numa cidade, passam linhas de água, mesmo que não as vejamos, e o vento esse, venha de onde vier ocorre sempre de fora para dentro da cidade, a diferença é que dependendo do local onde estivermos, teremos uma temperatura algo influenciada por um vento que já transcorreu grande parte da cidade e se aclimatizou, ora estamos passando por uma linha de água onde provavelmente nem aqueceu tanto durante o dia. Daí termos por vezes, variações de temperatura no interior de uma cidade e arredores a apenas 2 ou 3 kms, na ordem de 1 a 4ºC!

Quando é que estas diferenças se esbatem? É quando chove, nesse caso, as diferenças regionais na temperatura devem-se mais à altitude. Atenção, não falo de aguaceiros, falo de chuva continua. Porquê? Porque os aguaceiros ocorrem mais localmente, e em situações de frente fria, daí que ao ocorrerem a temperatura desça até certo ponto (transporte de calor em altura), e depois volta a subir assim que os aguaceiros cessem. Mas de facto, em situações de chuvisco continuo, é onde os gradientes térmicos verticais se encontram mais estabilizados.


----------



## fsl (14 Nov 2008 às 12:54)

Considero este assunto que tem vindo a ser discutido, de muito interesse e que merece acompanhamento mesmo só empírico.Daí a grande vantagem na existência do RANKING  dos valores extremos.
fsl


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

Sem dúvida que este assunto é extremamente interessante.

Já agora deixo uma dúvida ao *Paulo H*. Ele falou na entrada do vento do exterior para o interior das cidades. Penso que as correntes de convecção não forçada resultantes da reposição do equilíbrio Quente/Frio fazem-se dos locais mais quentes para os mais frios... Se assim for então não seria mais lógico o movimento ocorrer ao contrário?


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 13:50)

rozzo disse:


> Mas onde quero chegar é que frequentemente ao início da noite o vento está calmo e a temperatura a descer a pique, e está uma noite prometedora, mas a certa hora o vento levanta, e lá sobe a temperatura, e dizemos "pronto tinha de vir o vento estragar isto". Mas na verdade, a meu ver, e para entendermos isto tínhamos de ir a modelos de grande resolução espacial e da orografia, para perceber a física e dinâmica, pois o vento que aparece e "estraga" as mínimas, não é por acaso.. É mais uma consequência do tal arrefecimento anterior, é um equilíbrio natural forçado pelas diferenças de temperatura grandes em áreas pequenas. Sabemos que o vento é forçado pelas diferenças de pressão e de temperatura. E tal como no Verão os gradientes térmicos induzem as brisas, ela ocorre mesmo por causa do aquecimento, aqui no Inverno o mesmo acontece. É isso que explica oscilações como as dos gráficos da temperatura esta noite, ou subidas bruscas de quase 10º na estação da Praia da Rainha..
> 
> Portanto é verdade que a ausência de vento favorece a inversão, mas há aqui a questão do "ovo ou a galinha", pois muita vez é o arrefecimento súbito que mais tarde vai gerar o tão "odiado" vento que estraga a mínima, vento que não ocorreria se não tivesse havido o tal arrefecimento localizado e o "desequilíbrio" térmico em tão curta área espacial, mas também o oposto, e isto já ouvi vagamente falado por quem percebe muito do assunto (mas sem ter entrado na parte física e matemática da coisa :P), que é o facto do vento parar nas camadas baixas devido ao arrefecimento.. Daí falar no "ovo ou galinha"..




A zona onde está instalada a estação da Praia da Rainha, é provavelmente o lugar mais ilustrativo para salientar estas diferenças.

Apesar de não saber exactamente onde se situa, provavelmente está num lugar plano, perto do mar, e ao mesmo tempo rodeada de vegetação, uma vez que toda aquela zona está densamente revestida de pinhal.

Variação da temperatura esta noite nessa estação vs velocidade do vento:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 14:21)

Hoje verificou-se mais um desses episódios; acordei às 4h da manhã e estava com *7,2 ºC* enquanto a Portela estava nos *10,1 ºC* - segundo o wunderground - e ainda não tinha descido praticamente nada.
Apenas 4 km a Leste do aeroporto, está Moscavide com uma altitude de 22 m contra os 104 m do aeroporto.
Enquanto o aeroporto mantinha um ritmo de arrefecimento muito lento, a temperatura por aqui descia a pique até tocar nos *6,3 ºC* pouco depois das 6h.
Aqui o vento raramente se manifesta, dada a altitude deste local e isso torna-o mais vulnerável a este tipo de inversões.
Todavia, é habitual este tipo de coisas acontecerem por cá, mas em escalas pequenas, de 1 a 2 ºC e não como ocorrem na Praia da Rainha, cuja estação me suscita algumas dúvidas.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2008 às 14:42)

Os gráficos que o André pôs ilustram perfeitamente a lógica da estação da Praia da Rainha, todos os picos de temperatura são quando há mistura do ar, com vento. Todo o interior da margem Sul é relativamente plano comparado com a margem Norte, e penso que se aí se estabelece facilmente uma camada de inversão e estabilidade, que por algum motivo de orografia e localização da estação permite que esta "bolha" de ar frio se estenda até junto ao mar ali. Mas ali ao lado está o mar, MUITO MAIS QUENTE, e mais tarde ou mais cedo na zona de fronteira onde está a estação, a estabilidade e camada de inversão vão quase sempre ter de "quebrar", pelo mesmo motivo que se forma a brisa de mar no Verão, mas aqui no sentido oposto obviamente. E aí sim vai-se dar a mistura das camadas de ar, e a temperatura sobe a pique ali pois está no limiar de 2 massas de ar completamente diferentes em temperatura. Já a estação do Hotspot está situada bem no meio dessa zona de inversão bem larga, de tal forma que está longe dos limites, e se consegue manter perfeitamente toda a noite e arrefecer até ao amanhecer. Já na margem Norte, talvez também por haver mais "acidentes" de terreno, digo "altos e baixos", há naturalmente desde o início da noite mais variações espaciais, que induzem rapidamente circulações, nunca permitindo a tal estabilização da atmosfera numa área tão vasta, impedindo assim a formação duma camada de inversão tão marcada e "resistente". É o que penso que aconteça.. 
Teoricamente, à mesoscala, quem manda é o gradiente de pressão, pois se for mais apertado, faz mais vento, e logicamente impede estas inversões. À microescala, penso que em situações sinópticas de vento fraco, quando se formam estas "bolhas" de inversão e estabilidade, há como que um processo de feedback positivo: frio estável sem vento mais frio por aí fora.. Que depois se quebram ou não consoante a sua dimensão e consoante pormenores orográficos, topográficos, etc etc. Mas naturalmente na prática, nunca poderemos separar totalmente as escalas. É uma misturada muito grande de factores..


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

Eu vou pôr esta imagem aqui para comparar a outras nas próximas noites e confrontar com o respectivo comportamento das estações.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida que este assunto é extremamente interessante.
> 
> Já agora deixo uma dúvida ao *Paulo H*. Ele falou na entrada do vento do exterior para o interior das cidades. Penso que as correntes de convecção não forçada resultantes da reposição do equilíbrio Quente/Frio fazem-se dos locais mais quentes para os mais frios... Se assim for então não seria mais lógico o movimento ocorrer ao contrário?



Vitamos, a tua questão é bastante pertinente, e correcta dependendo um pouco da escala em que falamos.

Vejamos, é correcto dizer que numa cidade como noutra área qualquer, o vento vem sempre de fora para dentro qualquer que seja a direcção (E,W,N,S), pois o vento terá de atravessar essa área (lógica da batata). Mas eu disse isto, para quando há vento em larga escala e não para situações locais de calmia com ocorrência de brisas.

É óbvio e correcto que o ar se desloca do local mais frio para o mais quente, pois o local quente torna o ar menos denso, subindo-o e fazendo baixar a pressão (térmica). Nesse caso, o movimento do vento aparentemente é linear mas na realidade se observado numa escala maior, o movimento é ciclónico tendendo a preencher o local "vazio" (com menor pressão) numa questão de balanço energético (dum lado o aquecimento, noutro a deslocação de uma massa de ar para estabilizar).

Num incêndio, ocorre o mesmo, geram-se ventos locais em torno da linha de fogo (menor pressão, eleva gases quentes), entrando ar "novo" na base da chama em seu torno.

Numa cidade, as diferenças térmicas (interior/exterior), também devem gerar brisas por mais fracas que sejam! Mas aqui ao contrário dum incêndio falamos de diferenças de temperatura da ordem dos 1ºC a 4ºC numa cidade, enquanto que num incêndio são da ordem dos 1000ºC ou mais! Podemos imaginar que numa cidade com elevado efeito ilha urbana, pode haver brisas em situações de acalmia, de 1m/s (nessa ordem), mas ao afastar-nos da cidade para arredores, essa energia (deslocação de ar) numa área maior ver-se-à reduzida para 0m/s numa questão de 5km à volta. Por isso se diz que uma barragem pode provocar brisas, neblinas e nevoeiros até um máximo de 5km de raio. E neste caso (albufeiras), e posso falar dele, uma vez tenho registos diários de temperatura da água de 2 albufeiras durante 4 anos (necessários como parâmetros a usar em tratamento de água nas ETAS), constatei que a temperatura da água (na tomada, até 6m de profundidade) é aproximadamente igual à temperatura média da semana, e como tal, as albufeiras contribuem para um efeito de ilha de "calor" (calor noturno, frio diurno) da ordem de 0.5 x amplitude térmica diária, sendo portanto, maior o efeito que numa cidade, ex:

Temperatura da água bruta = 17.5ºC (+/-1ºC)
Temperatura média do ar (semana) = 17.5ºC
Temperatura média das máximas do ar (semana) = 25ºC
Temperatura média das mínimas do ar (semana) = 10ºC

Neste caso, uma albufeira contribui para um diferencial de temperatura de -7.5ºC de dia e de +7.5ºC de noite, com efeitos a 5km à sua volta.

Uma cidade com 2km de raio, tem 12.5km2, mas se nos afastarmos outros 2kms, então o raio passa a 4km e a área passará a ser de 50km2, isto é, para o dobro do raio, o efeito do vento (brisa local) será 4 vezes inferior (em vez de 1m/s, passaria a 0.25m/s)!

Para haver fenómenos de inversão térmica, não pode ocorrer vento significativo, pois quebra a camada de ar frio junto ao solo, misturando-a com as camadas superiores e deixando de haver, portanto, camada de ar fria para se deslocar aos locais mais baixos e encaixados.

Para mim, uma diferença de 1 ou 2ºC sem vento, originará uma brisa despresível. Para que ocorram brisas, quer de montanha, quer marítimas, falamos de diferenciais de temperaturas locais não inferiores a 3ºC ou 4ºC, daí que um monte com 200 ou 300m de elevação não deverá induzir brisas sobre o vale, mas uma montanha com desnível de 900m (900+550m na base =1450m altitude) sobre a Covilhã já irá induzir brisa significativa.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> como ocorrem na Praia da Rainha, cuja estação me suscita algumas dúvidas.



Qualquer dia tem que se fazer lá uma directa de termómetro na mão 
A questão aqui é que também não compreendo que tipo de falha pudesse gerar tal comportamento.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2008 às 14:56)

O que acontece na Praia da Rainha, acontece longe do mar, p.ex em Carrazeda, ou Lamas de Mouro. Quantas vezes rapidamente ao início da noite, estações junto a vales no interior arrefecem logo muito rapidamente a valores baixos, mas a meio da noite.. Puf! A temperatura sobe num ápice muitos graus, quando levanta o vento! E aí é sem dúvida microescala. Esse vento é brisa de montanha gerada pelo gradiente térmico! E o comportamento é semelhante ao que falámos antes.. Até na estação do Porto se nota isso, não tão acentuadamente, mas muitas vezes em noites de Inverno. Hão de reparar..
E tou a falar de cada caso isoladamente.. Agora imaginemos zonas de vales, perto do mar, já tamos a somar as 2 coisas.
É muito complexo.
Cada sítio tem a sua particularidade, e "pior", particularidades específicas que também variam com oscilações mínimas no tipo de situação sinóptica...


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

rozzo disse:


> O que acontece na Praia da Rainha, acontece longe do mar, p.ex em Carrazeda, ou Lamas de Mouro. Quantas vezes rapidamente ao início da noite, estações junto a vales no interior arrefecem logo muito rapidamente a valores baixos, mas a meio da noite.. Puf! A temperatura sobe num ápice muitos graus, quando levanta o vento! E aí é sem dúvida microescala. Esse vento é brisa de montanha gerada pelo gradiente térmico! E o comportamento é semelhante ao que falámos antes..



E já que falaste no exemplo de Carrazêda, ontem às 20h, a estação de lá já estava nos 0ºC. No entanto a mínima não deve ter ido além dos -1ºC.

E aqui comprar o vento vs temperatura, já é mais difícil. Até porque até às 0h, o vento foi nulo e a temperatura completamente constante.












A partir da 1h, a brisa de montanha já se fez sentir, e claramente se nota a no evoluir da temperatura no resto da noite.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2008 às 15:29)

Nestes casos, pode haver outro factor (não sei se é o caso, não conheço o local).. Além do ar frio "cair" para os vales, nestes sítios, o sol "esconde-se" mais cedo, o arrefecimento começa mais cedo..


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Vitamos, a tua questão é bastante pertinente, e correcta dependendo um pouco da escala em que falamos.



Paulo eu estava fazer uma confusão, por falta de conhecimento, entre brisas e ventos dominantes. Entretanto já percebi a questão! Obrigado pela tua atenção


----------



## filipept (14 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

Boas,

Vou aproveitar para vos colocar uma questão.
Moro não muito longe do dgstorm, junto ao rio homem, num vale que é chamado de vale do homem (acaba poucos km's á frente quando desagua no rio Cávado). Porém este vale parece estender-se até ao mar, ou seja parece ir do mar até à barragem de vilarinho das furmas.
A minha questão é, até que ponto pode esta situação influenciar o clima nesta zona, e até mesmo na barragem de Vilarinho e zona de S.João do Campo (onde está a pousada de juventude)?

Foto tirada no topo de um monte (monte S.Pedro 550/600mms), onde se avista o mar.





Imagem do googleEarth (vista do Oceano para o interior)





Imagem do googleEarth (vista aérea da zona até ao mar)


----------



## filipept (14 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

Experimentem esta visão 360º do vale do homem (seu inicio). Fica localizado em Brufe (restaurante Abocanhado http://www.abocanhado.com, podem ver lá mais fotos), quase no cimo do monte ao lado da barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas.

http://www.360portugal.com/Distrito...Peneda-Geres/Vilarinho_Furnas/Abocanhado.html


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 17:26)

Um pequeno grupo, André, Rozzo, Vitamos e eu efectuou uma "caça à estação" recorrendo a imagens de satélite, e aparentemente o vitamos terá descoberto a estação da Praia da Rainha.

A ver se o Henrique que mora lá perto pode ir confirmar.













Se for mesmo este local, encontra-se a cerca de 400 metros da Praia e cerca de 600 metros da Arriba da Costa da Caparica, que terá ali uns 70 metros de altura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

Por acaso conheço o local, há uns tempos fui lá fazer uma fiscalização às temperaturas dela ao anoitecer. 
Pena não ter ficado mais tempo por lá, mas ainda assim deu para perceber que algo de estranho se passava.
De qualquer forma, em conversa com o *André*, combinámos ficar por lá uma tarde desde as 17h até por volta das 23h para fazermos medições e tirarmos algumas conclusões.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 18:09)

Mais alguns dados sobre as observações da estação da P.Rainha - Almada.

Estive a ver a variação horária da "Temperatura vs intensidade do vento" dos últimos dias, e de facto, o que aconteceu esta noite, é algo que se repete quando temos uma noite de céu limpo e sem vento.

A temperatura desce livremente até cerca das 0h/1h, altura em que se levanta o vento e faz a temperatura disparar. Infelizmente o IM não possuí arquivo de dados quanto à direcção do vento.

Alguns exemplos:

Dia 9:











Dia 11:











Nos dias 10 e 12, o vento foi constante a noite inteira, daí não se ter verificado a descida brusca da temperatura naquele lugar.

Agora, para mais certezas, só fazendo um trabalho de campo na zona!


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

a inversao termica é algo que conheço.
na louriceira em arruda dos vinhos e a cerca de 305m de altitude os dias de vento ou de baixa PA sa pois esses factores ajudam na homogenização das massas de ar registrando-se noites com temperaturas proximas aos 0Cº e dias que nem chegam aos 10Cº; nos vales ( bucelas) a temperatura é, nas circunstancias acima referidas, até 5Cº superior.
em situações anticiclonicas ou seja com o ar estavel e boas condições para a inversão acontece que as minimas podem ser de 3Cº e as maximas de 16Cº enquanto em bucelas as minimas tocam valores ligeiramente negativos de ate -5º ( com visiveis mantos de nevoeiro a separar as duas camadas) mas as maximas aproximam-se dos 20Cº.
 em dias de vento e entradas frias ( como no caso da gertrudes ou em anticiclones siberianos)  na louriceira as temperaturas minimas alcançam valores os valores mais baixos do ano de até -4Cº ( isto nos meses mais frios)  e o dia é frio atingindo-se maximas de 8Cº e até pode cair granizo e agua neve sendo que a neve ocorre em média de 19 em 19 anos ( em lisboa só acontece de 45 em 45 anos ).
na lagoa de santo andré sao rarissimos os dias de geada sendo que só acontecem em dias de inverno com fluxo de E em que o ar frio ( com valores proximos ou ligeiramente inferiores a 0Cº) chega do vale do sado, mesmo nestes dias os valores da Tmin raramente baixam dos 3Cº.
no verão dias de vento de E significam temperaturas de 35Cº mesmo na praia.
portanto os climas da louriceira, lagoa e lisboa são completamente diferentes sendo que lisboa tem um clima muito mais parecido com o da lagoa.
na margem sul da AML forma-se uma bolha de ar frio tal como no vale do sado e que pode influenciar zonas proximas das praias como a praia da rainha mas essa bolha nao influencia tanto sesimbra devido á serra da arrabida ( 501m de altitiude); tambem é interessante o efeito moderador do estuario do tejo e do sado.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

Vince disse:


> Qualquer dia tem que se fazer lá uma directa de termómetro na mão
> A questão aqui é que também não compreendo que tipo de falha pudesse gerar tal comportamento.



Eu já referi n vezes que os dados dessa estação são perfeitamente normais/correctos. Não vale a pena bater mais no ceguinho.

Sigam o conselho do Vince e vão para lá de termometro


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

mas que bem...
não contava com tantas respostas às nossas perguntas!! Obrigado 

Respondendo aos que falaram na possibilidade de diferentes estações: as estações são iguais. E de facto as diferenças de temperatura maiores são em noites calmas e de céu limpo.

achei muito interessante também a questão do filipept. Até que ponto o vale do homem pode influenciar. A tua localização é caldelas certo?

o dgstorm está practicamente no fundo do vale, enquanto que a minha casa está numa encosta do vale do lado litoral...

rozzo, não é o caso pois a minha casa deixa de ter sol mais cedo visto que está numa encosta virada para nascente...


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

The_simpson disse:


> rozzo, não é o caso pois a minha casa deixa de ter sol mais cedo visto que está numa encosta virada para nascente...




certo! mas eu nisso não me referia em relação a ter mínimas mais baixas, mas sim a ser um factor propício ao arrefecimento começar mais cedo, ainda que depois com brisas de montanha ou qq outro motivo durante o resto da noite o frio seja menor..


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

The_simpson disse:


> achei muito interessante também a questão do filipept. Até que ponto o vale do homem pode influenciar. A tua localização é caldelas certo?
> 
> o dgstorm está practicamente no fundo do vale, enquanto que a minha casa está numa encosta do vale do lado litoral...



A minha localização é S.V. Bico (junto á serração  )

A representar Caldelas temos o Senador (tem estado ausente)

Já somos quatro no vale do Homem


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

Bom tópico 

Não raras vezes no Inverno em situações de inversão témica, quando vou de Melgaço para Braga à noite, é ao chegar à zona de Vila Verde onde registo a mínima de toda a viagem. Já há muitos anos que constato sucessivamente esse "fenómeno". Isto leva-me a pensar que o vale do Rio Homem funcionará como uma espécie de drenagem do ar frio da zona do Gerês fazendo-o descer desde as serras do interior e encaminhando-o até à zona de Vila de Verde.

Coloco uma imagem do Google Earth usando um terrain exageration de 3 para se poder ver melhor.


----------



## dgstorm (15 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

Minho disse:


> Bom tópico
> 
> Não raras vezes no Inverno em situações de inversão témica, quando vou de Melgaço para Braga à noite, é ao chegar à zona de Vila Verde onde registo a mínima de toda a viagem. Já há muitos anos que constato sucessivamente esse "fenómeno". Isto leva-me a pensar que o vale do Rio Homem funcionará como uma espécie de drenagem do ar frio da zona do Gerês fazendo-o descer desde as serras do interior e encaminhando-o até à zona de Vila de Verde.
> 
> Coloco uma imagem do Google Earth usando um terrain exageration de 3 para se poder ver melhor.



Nunca tinha pensado nessa situação... De facto poderá ser uma possível explicação 
Essa imagem e as do filipept estão muito porreiras, consegue-se observar toda a imensidão do vale e das montanhas


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

Deixo aqui os gráficos com o máximo detalhe das últimas 2 noites.

Foram noites na sua grande maioria sem vento, mas mesmo quando apareceu fraco o resultado:











A apenas 1 km daqui a escola secundária da Moita que está 10 metros mais elevada e mais perto do rio, teve um vento constante de aprox 5 km/h e a minima não desceu dos 5ºC. Mais 1 vez, *1 km*.

Acontecem n situações destas no país em centenas de locais, nestas condições de céu limpo e ausência de vento.


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2008 às 02:23)

Como diz o HotSpot, isto basta andar uns metros ao lado nestas noites para tudo mudar, por isso teremos sempre 1001 sítios para discutir em relação a isto! 

Só para exemplo, esta noite estive em Sintra, e então como tinha termómetro no carro e estava mesmo ali ao lado.. Deu-me a curiosidade de finalmente ver porque raio a estação da Base Aérea de Sintra tem mínimas tão mais baixas..
E pronto realmente toda aquela planície vasta no meio dos montes, está brutalmente mais fria do que logo ao lado. Bastou descer nem 5km da saída de Sintra em direcção a Mafra para a temperatura descer de cerca de 10º para 5º ali onde é a base. E subindo de volta em direcção a Mira-Sintra onde o Gilmet tem a sua estação, também num ápice a temperatura subiu uns 4º.
Já de volta a Oeiras, mais do mesmo. Aqui onde está a estação do fsl a temperatura marca 10/11º, e nem 500m ao lado, num pequenissimo vale da ribeira que por aqui passa, estavam 7/8º.. Em 500m no máximo!
Daqui se conclui mais uma vez que é muito "inglório" escolher ou afirmar que determinado local é ou não bom sítio para representar a temperatura da zona envolvente neste tipo de condições.. As mudanças são demasiado grandes em espaços demasiado pequenos!


E também.. Que podemos passar a nossa vida a arranjar exemplos destes que estão a ser discutidos neste tópico!


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

rozzo disse:


> Só para exemplo, esta noite estive em Sintra, e então como tinha termómetro no carro e estava mesmo ali ao lado.. Deu-me a curiosidade de finalmente ver porque raio a estação da Base Aérea de Sintra tem mínimas tão mais baixas..




Hehe, podias ter avisado. Nas últimas 2 madrugadas fiz um circuito pela zona a medir temperaturas, por volta das 2:30/3:00 da manhã depois de ir beber um copo ao Mourisca Bar. Se calhar até passámos um pelo outro 

A madrugada de ontem foi fraca, pelo menos às 3:00 algum vento mesmo muito fraco impediu uma boa inversão, aos 300m de altitude na encosta da serra (junto ao Mourisca) a temperatura era a mesma que 100 ou 150 metros abaixo. Ontem sim, já se notou a diferença de uns 2ºC. Da IC19 até Mem Martins como vai subindo gradualmente, a temperatura sobe 1ºC e depois passado um alto quando se desce para BA Sintra vai sempre descendo bem, uns 2/3ºC.


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

Vai na volta andávamos de carro ao pé um do outro a olhar para o termómetro! ehehe 
Pois, esse mapa ilustra bem o que disse 
Onde é mais significativo é ali no espaço curto entre a Base Aérea e a zona Algueirão-Mem Martins. Há ali uma estrada nacional que passei ao acaso que vai da zona baixa junto à base, e depois sobe rapidamente em direcção a Mira-Sintra/Belas, e aí é notável a diferença em centenas de metros. Não parei o carro para ver, mas pareceu-me bastante ver os carros nessa zona baixa com geada. Afinal depois a mínima foi mesmo à volta dos 2º esta madrugada na BA. Pena ao f-d-s não terem registos na net das 00h 
Como o mapa mostra é mesmo uma zona ali metida no meio, semelhante àquela que aqui foi posta de Braga (claro com elevações menores). E também aqui desconfio que este frio que se forma na zona é escoado para W em direcção ao litoral a N de Sintra, pois há uma larga "abertura" entre a serra de Sintra e os montes mais a Norte..

Agora falta fazer uma "saída de campo" semelhante na Margem Sul, para desmistificar a da Praia da Rainha.. 

E muitas outras, situações destas há ao pontapé.. 
E aqui já tou a excluir as óbvias dos pequenos vales de riachos, como Jamor, Lage, etc.. Isso é mesmo só uma faixa estreita..
Casos como estes que tamos aqui a falar são muito mais interessantes, pois são áreas largas, não apenas pequenos vales, e que ainda por cima acabam por "escoar" o frio lá formado para zonas à partida esperadas menos frias..


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

Sim, embora estes casos aqui mais próximos sejam mais fascinantes do que regiões com vales e montanhas por esse país fora onde é tudo mais óbvio que para estes lados com relevos bem mais modestos, o UHI dos centros urbanos e proximidade do mar. Mas também estou em pulgas para saber da Praia da Rainha, embora aí como falámos noutro dia, deve entrar na equação o solo eventualmente arenoso onde está a estação.

Já agora outra coisa interessante, nesta zona de Sintra pratica-se muito o voo de planadores, presumo que a mesma zona tenha excelentes térmicas, ou seja, a mesma terra que arrefece bem nas noites longas de céu limpo e sem vento durante o dia deve gerar umas boas térmicas quando os solos aquecem.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

rozzo disse:


> Vai na volta andávamos de carro ao pé um do outro a olhar para o termómetro! ehehe
> Pois, esse mapa ilustra bem o que disse
> Onde é mais significativo é ali no espaço curto entre a Base Aérea e a zona Algueirão-Mem Martins. Há ali uma estrada nacional que passei ao acaso que vai da zona baixa junto à base, e depois sobe rapidamente em direcção a Mira-Sintra/Belas, e aí é notável a diferença em centenas de metros. Não parei o carro para ver, mas pareceu-me bastante ver os carros nessa zona baixa com geada. Afinal depois a mínima foi mesmo à volta dos 2º esta madrugada na BA. Pena ao f-d-s não terem registos na net das 00h
> Como o mapa mostra é mesmo uma zona ali metida no meio, semelhante àquela que aqui foi posta de Braga (claro com elevações menores). E também aqui desconfio que este frio que se forma na zona é escoado para W em direcção ao litoral a N de Sintra, pois há uma larga "abertura" entre a serra de Sintra e os montes mais a Norte..
> ...



é o mesmo que acontece em bucelas, loures e na depressao do sado .


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Pois é, pelo que tive a ver, a estação do IM em Setúbal penso que seja um nada a Norte da cidade, a uns 3km do mar em direcção a Palmela..
Daí as grandes diferenças para estações como a do Miguel.
Há ali um grande gradiente entre mar e terra mesmo.
E se for assim, mais uma a comprovar que a zona da margem Sul onde se extende a "bolha de ar frio" nestas noites de inversão é bastante vasta.. Aliás, provavelmente prolonga-se para E,NE e SE ao longo de toda aquela vasta planície.

Sim a da Praia da Rainha mata-me de curiosidade, mas realmente imagino que ali entre muito factor muito local do solo onde está situada a estação.. É como a do Cabo Raso, que está basicamente sobre pedra, e em períodos da noite que o vento pára, isolando um pouco o local de toda a envolvente marítima, também há valores um pouco mais baixos do que seria de esperar..

Pois Vince, é frequente realmente no Verão ver ali pessoal na zona da Praia Grande, Magoito, etc a fazer voos desse tipo. Lembro-me de no Magoito (penso eu) estar montes de tempo um tipo na arriba em cima da praia, sinceramente já não me lembro bem com que material, mas penso que sem motor, ali montes de tempo parado a planar! 
Deve ser mesmo propício por vários factores. Há quase sempre ar a convergir para terra por causa das brisas. Que logo de seguida já é obrigado a subir por causa das encostas, e depois ainda mais com o solo aquecido, ainda mais favorável.. Imagino que seja isso..


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Encontrei um estudo sobre este assunto mesmo para a minha zona:


*CONTRASTES TÉRMICOS NOCTURNOS E ACUMULAÇÃO
DE AR FRIO EM ÁREAS URBANAS DO SUL DA PENÍNSULA DE LISBOA*
António Lopes 
Finisterra, 1998



> *Resumo*
> A moderna topoclimatologia ajuda a reconhecer algumas das limitações climáticas
> locais e a resolver problemas que hoje se colocam ao planeamento urbano e ao ordenamento bio-
> fisico do território. Com o recurso a um SIG, este trabalho pretendeu reconhecer alguns dos
> ...


*Link: (PDF)*
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1998-66/66_02.pdf


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

E mais um do mesmo autor, parece que gosta desta zona
Este parece muito interessante pois aborda os processos com algum detalhe, com algumas coisas que desconhecia.



> *DRENAGEM E ACUMULAÇAO DE AR FRIO EM NOITES DE
> ARREFECIMENTO RADIATIVO.
> UM EXEMPLO NO VALE DE BARCARENA (OEIRAS)*
> António Lopes
> ...




*Link (PDF):*
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1995-5960/5960_09.pdf


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

Já estive a dar uma olhada nos dois, e gostei particularmente do segundo..
Não tanto pelos resultados, pois estão bem, mas são apenas a confirmação do que a teoria do trabalho refere antes. Não tentam inventar ou descobrir a pólvora. 

Gosto particularmente da "teoria". Acho que está muito bem estruturado e acima de tudo numa linguagem fácil de compreender, e com muito boas ilustrações. Explica coisas "básicas" disto que provavelmente não saberíamos, e que vão "desmistificar" e explicar muita coisa falada neste tópico, nomeadamente comportamentos estranhos de estações em encostas.. 
Acho que todos os interessados deste tópico deviam ler o trabalho com atenção, pois não é "chato" de ler, e vai elucidar muito.
Sem dúvida! 

Quanto ao primeiro, tenho de ver com mais atenção para comentar melhor, mas em termos de ideia parece-me interessante, e também em objectivo, certo.. Mas parece-me demasiado pretensioso obter resultados tão específicos como os que são concluídos, com apenas 2 dias de resultados! 

Certo que no outro trabalho também só há 2 dias de estudo. Mas como disse, não pretendem descobrir nada, apenas fizeram medições em 2 dias que de facto são bons exemplos da teoria. E que não saíram das expectativas.
No caso do primeiro estudo, para tentar elaborar algo assim, teriam de ter uma base de dados e observações longa, e muito mais fiável.. Dois dias não são nada.. A meu ver parece-me absurdo tentar obter um modelo estatístico que preveja comportamento das temperaturas, quando na verdade não há base estatística, apenas 2 dias!!!! Se de facto houvesse uma série longa de dados, aí sim, teríamos estatística, e sim, era plausível, é sem dúvida verdade, que acoplar modelos estatísticos para previsão e afins pode ser uma ferramenta muito útil...
E além disso, os métodos, pelo que entendi numa primeira abordagem, são ferramentas de Sistemas Informação Geográfica que a meu ver embora óptimos para tratar e apresentar dados espaciais, não chegarão para dar aqueles "saltos" que dão até às conclusões..
Daí parecer-me menos credível este, não em conceito, nem em objectivo, mas sim em veracidade das conclusões específicas..
Mas vou ler melhor...


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

Mas Carrazêda de Ansiães deve ser de facto a estação mais "estranha" da rede do IM, veja-se o gráfico desta última noite:





Às 20h já tinha apenas 3ºC e 3h depois, em plena noite, a temperatura sobe para 9ºC  Depois a temperatura volta a descer durante a madrugada mas já não alcança o valor das 20h, e parece que está a acontecer mais ou menos o mesmo esta noite...

Aljezur (entre outras localidades) voltou a ter mínima negativa esta noite.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Parece ter havido uma boa relação com a intensidade do vento.





Falta, no entanto, explicar esse comportamento do vento. Principalmente quando este comportamento se vai repetindo. 
Parece observar-se um período de calma que se segue ao pôr-do-sol, para depois a intensidade do vento voltar a subir. Esta situação de calma poderá estar relacionada com o momento em que se dá a passagem de uma brisa ascendente, predominante no período diurno, para uma brisa descendente, predominante no período nocturno. Ou seja, o momento em que a primeira já cessou e segunda ainda não se faz sentir. 

Mas sem o conhecimento do local é complicado avançar com qualquer tipo de explicação.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 09:57)

Estou a acompanhar este tópico atentamente, e é de facto muito interessante. Tanto quanto intrigante.

Desde sempre foi prática corrente, fazermos referências neste fórum aos valores do IM. Não menos vezes observamos membros a referirem que as suas temperaturas se aproximam da referência dos valores do IM e que por isso os valores são reais. Por vezes afastam-se e existe uma certa frustração e a desconfiança dos seus valores. Por outro lado observamos dois factos: Que mesmo estações do IM próximas podem divergir bastante e que estações de membros do fórum também divergem entre si. Fomos vendo também que estas discrepâncias, na sua maioria, não são causadas por qualquer limitação técnica significativa.

Nem de propósito temos vindo a assistir a pormenores impressionantes nestes últimos dias, que sendo calmos e algo desesperantes para nós, têm-se revelado contudo extremamente interessantes do ponto de vista da temática aqui descutida. Por um lado valores negativos da temperatura mínima, sobretudo em vales e lugares mais "isolados", temperaturas mais altas em algumas zonas montanhosas e ambientes citadinos. Por ventura nada de especial, não fosse as diferenças serem muito significativas e a acontecerem de Norte a Sul do país.

Mais duas achegas à discussão: Vivi em Lisboa durante muitos anos. Embora durante esse período não tivesse conhecimento das temperaturas nos diversos locais, era quase empírico (mesmo em conversas banais do dia a dia) que o Centro era mais quente que a periferia, que quando se chegava ao Lumiar indo para Norte que era ver os termómetros a descer, que quem vivia em zonas ainda em desenvolvimento na Linha de Sintra ia vendo geadas e congelava pela manhã, dos "brióis" matinais da Costa da Caparica. 
Ora quem fala destas variações numa zona como Lisboa e todo o caos citadino existente, que poderá dizer de "n" locais de diferentes características no país?

Só mais um exemplo final: O sítio onde vivo - Coimbra.

À partida pareceu-me uma cidade desinteressante do ponto de vista meteorológico, mas rapidamente mudei de opinião, à medida que fui tendo registos e os fui comparando com outras estações. Entre as duas estações do IM existem variações significativas que se acentuam para a minha estação e para, por exemplo, a estação amadora de São Silvestre. Mesmo na área mais urbana, é visível muitas vezes que no local onde habito em zona abrigada pelos prédios existentes, as manhãs são mais amenas e que menos de 1000 metros mais à frente na encosta dos Montes Claros, existe frequentemente geada nos dias mais frios... Nesse curto espaço existem certamente diferenças de temperaturas. Por outro lado, ainda no Domingo me desloquei da parte mais alta da cidade para a Estação de Coimbra B junto ao rio e a diferença era algo de bastante surpreendente, do "agradável" ao "nitidamente mais frio". Só faltou o termómetro para comprovar 

Isto tudo para uma pequena reflexão/conclusão: Isto das temperaturas é mesmo muito complicado, por mais rigor que possamos aplicar aos nossos registos. Dizer, por exemplo, que a mínima na cidade de X é Y,YºC é algo de muito subjectivo. E embora não totalmente esclarecedores, os estudos do tipo dos que foram aqui postados, parecem ser o melhor caminho para compreensão dos fenómenos específicos que ocorrem ao nível local


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

Dan disse:


> Parece ter havido uma boa relação com a intensidade do vento.
> Falta, no entanto, explicar esse comportamento do vento. Principalmente quando este comportamento se vai repetindo.



Em relação a isso, e não que seja explicação para todos os casos, mas uma boa e provável possibilidade, está muito bem explicada no 2º artigo que o Vince aqui colocou ontem.
Lê com atenção a parte dos CICLOS que ocorrem várias vezes à noite nos vales, e dos "cinturões térmicos"..


----------



## dgstorm (18 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Hoje ja tou a 'perder'... Na minha estação registo 11.8ºC e 69% de humidade, ja o meu tio, que relembro mais uma vez, está 100m acima de mim, regista na estação 10.8ºc e 74% de humidade... Hoje ja nao está como as noites anteriores,  o vento sopra com alguma intensidade e humidade desceu, pelo menos para mim... registando por exemplo ontem 95% e hoje estou nos 69%, já o meu tio ontem registava 79% e hoje está nos 74%... a grande diferença hoje sem dúvida reflecte-se 'em mim'


----------

